# John Deere, JS63, carb service question



## lowepg (Apr 18, 2009)

I think Ive determined the carb is gunked up on my js63. First hint was it starts after primed- but quickly dies. Second hint was I forgot to empty the gas tank in the Fall 

I also noticed some fule leaking from primer bulb? Not sure whats causing this?

Anyways- heres my question: Ive never disassembled the carb before. I tried just loosening the nut under the fuel bowl- but gas started leaking out...

Do I need to cutoff the fuel somehow?

Do I try to remove the carb assembly instead on just removing the nut from under the bowl?

Help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum and sorry for the delay getting back to you. :4-dontkno

Yes, on cutting off the fuel supply, either empty the tank or crimp the line. Clean the passages with spray carb clear and compressed air. 

Try not to take the carb off first as that involves linkage and new intake gasket, as a rule.

BG


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

If it was put away with fuel in the float chamber, the float valve may be stuck closed. This would cause the condition you've described, where it burns any fuel you pour in it, (or pump through the primer button) but won't continue to feed itself. You'll have to unscrew the float chamber, and clean all the parts in there, maybe even replace the valve parts.

I hope this helps, and also, the best future solution to this is to add some fuel stabilizer to the fuel, start it and run it for about 2 minutes, then remove the fuel from the tank, either by disconnecting a fuel line or by pouring it back out the fill hole, (careful not to spill on the exhaust) and then finally start the motor and let it starve out. This way you'll know there's nothing in the carb to gum things up, and the little bit of residue that does remain in there, at least it has stabilizer mixed in with it. Some of my friends will also take out the spark plug and pump a few squirts of motor oil into the cylinder, and then pull it over a couple times before putting the plug back in and storing the motor.


----------

